

Ask HN: Examples of Django based applications - g9

Could you suggest an examples of Django based applications which are well designed from architectural point of view?
======
madhouse
<http://github.com/jbalogh/zamboni> would probably be a good start, and
<http://pinaxproject.com/> another.

------
waterside81
How can you judge the architectural design of a Django project just by looking
at a site's interface? Do you mean clean URLs? Or are you asking for open
source projects, like @madhouse referred to, which were built well?

Both of my projects: <http://www.littleheroes.com> and
<http://www.repustate.com> are Django projects and in my biased opinion,
they're laid out well under the hood.

~~~
g9
I'm looking for open source projects with proper structure, modularity and
code design, UI design is not interesting. Thank you for examples.

------
JED3
CC Network - <https://creativecommons.net> \-
<http://code.creativecommons.org/viewgit/commoner.git>

------
dawsdesign
<http://rachaelrayshow.com>

